# apache autoindex ändern...



## alexorg (30. März 2003)

hallo,

möchte gerne wissen, wie man das design des index (der automatisch erzeugt wird) ändern kann...die datei heisst mod_autoindex.so nur kann ich die nicht bearbeiten.. (sieht irgendwie kryprisch aus...)
hat jemand ne ahnung wie das geht... (suchfunktion hab ich benutzt aber keine lösung gefunden)

thx

alex


----------

